# Learning and Development Professional



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty new to this forum. I'am also looking to immigrate to australia and was wondering if anyone has applied and has been successful as an L&D professional.

I've seen just one post where the person was unsuccessful hence the curiosity. How easy or hard is it to find Learning jobs there, lots of sites like seek.au do post jobs but do they consider immigrants for learning positions.

another query i have is : has anyone gone through immigration consultants by name of "Future in australia migration services & visa processing", can one apply directly instead of going through a mara agent.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys can i have some responses to my query, am pretty sure we have some others who have applied on 223311 and have settled. L&D professionals seem few in the forum hence the need to get together under this post.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Ravi,

I am also an L&D Professional. I am preparing for IELTS now. After clearing will apply for EOI. As far L&D is concerned, i hope there might be opening through out Australia (checked thro' websites and received emails from employers-previously). I have checked the ceiling, it was 1620 and filled was around 17-18 only. 


So all the best!!!

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

Im also a L&D professional, preparing documents to apply ACT state sponsorship.
I hope we have Job opportunities in ACT.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Praks,

Have you cleared your Skill assessment and IELTS. what's the score and ow many points do you have. 

Lets get it touch as we are in the same boat of Professionals.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Mohd,

I got positive outcome in skill assessment and cleared IELTS with score of 7 in each band.

Thanks 
Praks


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Mohd,

May i know your progress on Vetassess & ACT SS.

Thanks


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

Got positive outcome in Vetassess and trying for SA, before that i need to clear IELTS...

i think we could get in touch with Ravi also, and share some of these. 

BTW where are you from?

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

Our occupation is in "special conditions apply" for SA, hence we cant apply for SA SS. Our only hope now is with ACT

I am from Chennai, TN, India.

Thanks
Praks


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

OOPs...so in that case i need to wait for revising the ceilings, because of the steps involved..but how the ceiling are fully fiiled up (1620)?


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Mohd,

Please refer to SA occupation list

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Praks,

So in that case only ACT has the ceiling for L&D.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Mohd,

Yes, we are left out with ACT only.

thanks
Praks


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Any possibilities like changing of ceiling list in any of the other states... or i need to wait for the new list?


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy to see that am not alone thanks Canchi and Praks for your responses. I'am yet to make a decision given the concern of L&D jobs in ACT. While i see loads of opportunities in VIC & NSW - sadly the states are not sponsoring our skill. You guys have any contacts in canberra who can give us some live information?, hopefully some of our senior expats are having a look at our predicament and would help us with some information.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Praks/Sai,

Any updates on the ceilings on other states for 223311 job code. Please let me know. I would be good if you guys kindly share your Mob. no through PM.


thanks
Mohd.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Help Please*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Praks/Sai,
> 
> Any updates on the ceilings on other states for 223311 job code. Please let me know. I would be good if you guys kindly share your Mob. no through PM.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I am Ashish and looking for information against this job code for my BIL who wants to migrate to Australia under this job code. After having a look at your discussion and cehcking the website that was given in the link I ama little confused.  
1. What is ACT first of all?
2. What states come under SA?
3. I see that you have already given your IELTS and got your skills assessed. Is that mandatory beforehand or one should wait for seats to open?
4. My BIL has around 8 years of experience but 1sst 4 years are in a technical support + trainer. rest of the 4 years as trainer with educational firms.
5. What documents are required to get the skills assessed?

Appreciate the time help from you.
Regards


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

"Hi All,

I am Ashish and looking for information against this job code for my BIL who wants to migrate to Australia under this job code. After having a look at your discussion and cehcking the website that was given in the link I ama little confused.  
1. What is ACT first of all? _"Australian Capital Territory"_
2. What states come under SA? _Its a state, But Adelaide City comes under SA_
3. I see that you have already given your IELTS and got your skills assessed. Is that mandatory beforehand or one should wait for seats to open? _Its better to be done before, if you dont want to waste time._
4. My BIL has around 8 years of experience but 1sst 4 years are in a technical support + trainer. rest of the 4 years as trainer with educational firms. _No Idea_
5. What documents are required to get the skills assessed? _from education till date (all documents which you feel its supportive)_

Appreciate the time help from you.
Regards"


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Canchi and Praks: looking at the limited opportunities for us in ACT, we decided to go through with my wife being the primary, she is into IT security and we are targetting melbourne for SS.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I am an L&D professional and received my grant in September thru SA (while it was still available), please feel free to shoot any questions, will be happy to answer.

Am yet to make the move, currently employed in Dubai, and looking at a couple of years to finally move.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Earl, any reason why you waiting for 2 years before you plan to move to adelaide.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an L&D professional and received my grant in September thru SA (while it was still available), please feel free to shoot any questions, will be happy to answer.
> 
> ...


"Thanks Earl, now the occupation is listed only in ACT, and only special conditions in SA (that too available only for the South Australians), as per my understanding. Now my question is 
1. I have got my skills accessed and my IELTS score is 6 in each, (and total points without Ielts is 60) but ACT requires IELTS score of 7. Do I need to wait for other states to reopen or what is the other option. 

2. Do you know When ceilings gets reopened again in other states or do i need to wait till July 2014 for me to apply?


Thanks
Mohd."


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Mohd: after reading your question i went to all states websites to check status, i guess as you rightly said: except for ACT there is no option in other states. i can be wrong but i dont think any state would suddenly open their SOL for L&D until jul next year. only option i see is to work on your IELTS score.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

sairavi said:


> Mohd: after reading your question i went to all states websites to check status, i guess as you rightly said: except for ACT there is no option in other states. i can be wrong but i dont think any state would suddenly open their SOL for L&D until jul next year. only option i see is to work on your IELTS score.


Rightly said.. the only state that has availability now is ACT, WA used to have it till last year, not anymore.. not sure it will come up again with SA, the best bet is to go with ACT, but ACT fast (pun intended) not sure when it'll close there as well.

Holding on for few yrs more to earn some more tax free money 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

earldro said:


> Rightly said.. the only state that has availability now is ACT, WA used to have it till last year, not anymore.. not sure it will come up again with SA, the best bet is to go with ACT, but ACT fast (pun intended) not sure when it'll close there as well.
> 
> Holding on for few yrs more to earn some more tax free money
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum



"Thanks Sai and Earl. But do you mean to say that for next year or so the professional won't be available in other states at all.
:fingerscrossed:"


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Sairavi,

I'm also a Learning & Development professional and I am just starting with the process. I'm enquiring the process with a couple of consultants here in Chennai. If any of you on this forum have an idea of the job market in Australia for Learning professionals, please let me know. 

I was told that Canberra can sponsor for Learning-based applications as they have good market for it there. Any thoughts around this?

Other professionals from the Learning/Australia group, please share your experiences so we can benefit from each other.

Thanks.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Indeinde: ACT is the only state sponsoring....not sure when that's going to change...i base my observations basis what i have read in the forum ... more than 70% of jobs in ACT are govt jobs that require police security clearance which means a person has to be a citizen in order to apply...the market is small hence getting a job might be challenging...that said will wait for senior moderators to give their view.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

sairavi said:


> Indeinde: ACT is the only state sponsoring....not sure when that's going to change...i base my observations basis what i have read in the forum ... more than 70% of jobs in ACT are govt jobs that require police security clearance which means a person has to be a citizen in order to apply...the market is small hence getting a job might be challenging...that said will wait for senior moderators to give their view.


"Rightly said Sai, most jobs are govt jobs in ACT.
Indeinde: Currently ACT has the SS for this job code. Being said from my point of view i will wait for other states ceilings to get open, which mostly would happen in december as i read in some topics.

As you are starting now you could start with Skill assessment and IELTS for now and then go step by step forward.

Let me know if you have any questions.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,
I am also an L&D professional (Instructional Designer basically) and I'm starting the process. The consultant (Y-axis) said my profile is more suitable for Canberra state sponsorship. I am very early in the process and I think it would help if we connect with one another on this thread and share any updates/learning.

Thanks.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Indeinde: are you using y-axis? most of us here have done it on our own. my own friend paid 70k and later realised his folly after i informed him. and again it is case to case, if its straight forward then you can save yourself some money.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies.

Sairavi..yes I'm planning to use y-axis. I would like to get PR for the family too.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Praks, Canchi - any progress on this?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

indeinde said:


> Praks, Canchi - any progress on this?


"Hi Indeinde,


I am waiting for the ceilings to get re-opened in other states and also preparing again to re-take IELTS to get good score. Once the ceilings gets reopened, will apply for EOI.

Hope for the best. 

PM me if you need any further details. SNIP

thanks
Canchi"


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi LD professionals, any update on your visas? I am also an LD professional and would like to know your progress etc. I am just starting up..


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



indeinde said:


> Hi LD professionals, any update on your visas? I am also an LD professional and would like to know your progress etc. I am just starting up..


"Hi

I am waiting for the ceilings to get opened in other states.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi
> 
> I am waiting for the ceilings to get opened in other states.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got my visa using 223311 last year, and did my first landing in March, since it's been some time since I've been on this forum, wanted to check which states currently have LnD professionals listed as a requirement.

Thanks,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my visa using 223311 last year, and did my first landing in March, since it's been some time since I've been on this forum, wanted to check which states currently have LnD professionals listed as a requirement.
> 
> ...


"Hi Earl,
Congrats & Good to hear. As per the ceilings, only SA state has the requirement, but that too in the special category/conditions. But if you are in 189 Visa, you can try out other states generally, i found NSW especially in Sydney has a lot of job requirement for our professional. Just give a try over there.

Good luck.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Hi Earl,
> Congrats & Good to hear. As per the ceilings, only SA state has the requirement, but that too in the special category/conditions. But if you are in 189 Visa, you can try out other states generally, i found NSW especially in Sydney has a lot of job requirement for our professional. Just give a try over there.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


Hi Canchi,

Thanks, however I'm looking at the availability for a friend who is planning to apply, ACT had it as well, has it been removed?

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



earldro said:


> Hi Canchi,
> 
> Thanks, however I'm looking at the availability for a friend who is planning to apply, ACT had it as well, has it been removed?
> 
> ...


"Hi,
ACT has stopped accepting invitations, But Northern territory has opened a state priority list where they accept the invitations i assume. And regarding other states we need to wait untill the ceilings gets opened in July.

thanks
canchi


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

I am also interested in finding out job prospects in learning and development, although I am a university lecturer working in business education. It would be good to get insights from someone who has landed in Australia and looking for a job, or succefully found a job.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*

Just to bring it on Top...


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

I had recently received my ACT Sponsored 190 Visa.

Cheers


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

that's great Praks..congratulations...when are you flying and what are you plans for job search?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Congratulations Praks, when are you planning your move? 

May need your help for a friend who's waiting on vetassess, need to see which states have L&D listed on the New lists.




Praks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had recently received my ACT Sponsored 190 Visa.
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

sairavi said:


> that's great Praks..congratulations...when are you flying and what are you plans for job search?


Thanks Dude, Would be flying during last week of August. Job opportunities are limited in ACT, hope my skill and luck get me a job.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

earldro said:


> Congratulations Praks, when are you planning your move?
> 
> May need your help for a friend who's waiting on vetassess, need to see which states have L&D listed on the New lists.
> 
> ...


Thanks Earldro, I think almost all states are closed their Quota for this year. Lets wait for new Quota which would be expected in July first week.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Praks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had recently received my ACT Sponsored 190 Visa.
> 
> Cheers



"Congrats Praks". Wish you all the best."

thanks
Canchi


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> "Congrats Praks". Wish you all the best."
> 
> thanks
> Canchi


Thanks Canchi


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Praks said:


> Thanks Canchi


Hi Praks,

Can you mention the timeline till you got the Grant.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Helo everyone , I am also from same occupation as yours 223311


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



gary31 said:


> Helo everyone , I am also from same occupation as yours 223311



That's Great Gary. Have you applied for EOI."
Also any updates on the state sponsorship list, if you have any details pls lt us know.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> That's Great Gary. Have you applied for EOI."
> Also any updates on the state sponsorship list, if you have any details pls lt us know.
> 
> thanks
> Canchi


Does anyone know wen the SA & WA occupation list will be refreshed? Will T&D be included in July 2014 ? Are there any other states with T&D apart from ACT where jobs r hard to come by...?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Nishbhar,

There is no change in the CSOL list for 2014-2015, but the actual list will come up by july 1st 2014. so will wait & check, in how many states will T&D is appearing.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,

If you go by 2013 CSOL list, we had 223311 listed in SA, WA and ACT.

Cheers


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> That's Great Gary. Have you applied for EOI."
> Also any updates on the state sponsorship list, if you have any details pls lt us know.
> 
> thanks
> Canchi


Hi canchi , I have applied for NT

Nishbhar -I spoke to my agent and he said SA may refresh the list on July 1 but still it is upto the state , all we can do is pray


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

gary31 said:


> Hi canchi , I have applied for NT
> 
> Nishbhar -I spoke to my agent and he said SA may refresh the list on July 1 but still it is upto the state , all we can do is pray


Thanks Gary! Is t&d avbl in NT as well? The last I saw it wasn't .


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks Gary! Is t&d avbl in NT as well? The last I saw it wasn't .


There are 2 links of NT govt website , 1 shows its open another shows its not , my agent spoke to the NT people and they said even if the occupation is closed


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

gary31 said:


> There are 2 links of NT govt website , 1 shows its open another shows its not , my agent spoke to the NT people and they said even if the occupation is closed


Can you pls share the link?


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Can you pls share the link?


Here we go

NT Skilled Occupation Priority List - Department of Business


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Wake Up*

Hi

Wakeup Guys, its time for us to ACT fast....

The CSOL list for SA is updated. please find the link below:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

will keep you posted on other States is i get to know any info. Please update me if you have any...


thanks
canchi.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi
> 
> Wakeup Guys, its time for us to ACT fast....
> 
> ...




Hey canchi 

U don't know how many smiles ur update has resulted in 


Good news for everyone


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

gary31 said:


> Hey canchi
> 
> U don't know how many smiles ur update has resulted in
> 
> Good news for everyone


Hey Guys, is SA state sponsorship only avbl for south Australian graduates now?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



Nishbhar said:


> Hey Guys, is SA state sponsorship only avbl for south Australian graduates now?


Not only for Australian Graduates, but its for all...


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Not only for Australian Graduates, but its for all...


I was little confused when reviewing the Documents checklist for State sponsorship application . In the Work experience section, they don't exactly mention the criteria for international applicants, can someone tell me what documents need to be uploaded for international applicants in support of work experience? 

Pls see below from the checklist:

Work experience
If the main applicant has Australian work experience:
 Letter(s) from current and previous employer(s) for all skilled work experience in Australia. If the main applicant has South Australian work experience:
 Letter(s) from current and previous employer(s) for all skilled and unskilled work experience in South Australia.
If the main applicant’s nominated occupation requires additional work experience (typically two or three years experience in the field as listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists):
Any additional work experience must be gained after the relevant qualification has been completed.
 Letter(s) from current or previous employers demonstrating that the main applicant has the additional work experience required for the nominated occupation.
 International graduates of South Australia only - letter(s) from current employer demonstrating that the main applicant is currently working in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).
 All applicants requiring additional work experience - academic transcript for the relevant qualification and/or a copy of their graduation certificate. This evidence must show the date the qualification was completed. (High school certificates and short course certificates are not required.)
Work experience waiver – International graduates of South Australia only
If the applicant is claiming a work experience waiver due to having an IELTS score of 7.5 overall or 7.0 in each band score:
 Evidence that the main applicant is currently residing in South Australia. The following evidence is acceptable: utility bill OR lease agreement OR vehicle registration in the main applicant’s name.
Qualifications
If the main applicant has completed a qualification in Australia:
 Academic transcript and/or a letter of completion from the Australian institution. (High school certificates and short course certificates are not required).
All work experience letter(s) should confirm employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
If the main applicant is unable to provide a letter from their employer,


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> I was little confused when reviewing the Documents checklist for State sponsorship application . In the Work experience section, they don't exactly mention the criteria for international applicants, can someone tell me what documents need to be uploaded for international applicants in support of work experience?
> 
> Pls see below from the checklist:
> 
> ...




Can you provide me the link from where you are viewing this content.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Can you provide me the link from where you are viewing this content.


When filling out the online application there is a link to the PDF which has this info. Here is the link - 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sit...for online application form FINAL VERSION.pdf 

What do you think? Does this mean only south Australian graduates and people who have studied in SA can only apply?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> When filling out the online application there is a link to the PDF which has this info. Here is the link -
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sit...for online application form FINAL VERSION.pdf
> 
> What do you think? Does this mean only south Australian graduates and people who have studied in SA can only apply?


This worries me a lot now... anyway will go ahead and file it, let see what happens next...dont want to waste time...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Act Fast*

Hi Guys,

Act Fast....the Availability has gone down to Medium level now...No idea when it will move to Low/Special conditions. So whatever you do, try and act fast.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## gary31 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everyone

Anyone with an invite so far ?


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

gary31 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone with an invite so far ?


Nope.. None so far here I think. I submitted on July 2 so hoping for it next week...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



Nishbhar said:


> Nope.. None so far here I think. I submitted on July 2 so hoping for it next week...


Hi All,

The current view of 223311, had went to Special Conditions yesterday, So in that case will we receive the Invite moving forward.

appreciate if anybody can shed light into this?

thanks
canchi.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The current view of 223311, had went to Special Conditions yesterday, So in that case will we receive the Invite moving forward.
> 
> ...


Yes, we will get invite. The current status holds no bearing on our submitted application. The only thing which matters is what was the status at the time of the application and I think it was high availability.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

canchi,nishbhar: after a long wait of 3 months, done with a + assessment inc pta. But no state open for me to proceed with SS. ACT might open next week, i heard from some of the consultants that states might open occupations on a quarterly basis this year. Hope that's true, adelaide might open up in september. Any idea as to how L&D profs can show 5 live jobs in ACT, for me this looks impossible.
Hope those who got through SS for ACT throw some light, any techniques that can be used is appreciated. Else the only option is to wait until 01jul15!


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

[Hi Sairavi,

Can you please share your vetassess application date?

Thanks,

Earl

QUOTE="sairavi;4735178"]canchi,nishbhar: after a long wait of 3 months, done with a + assessment inc pta. But no state open for me to proceed with SS. ACT might open next week, i heard from some of the consultants that states might open occupations on a quarterly basis this year. Hope that's true, adelaide might open up in september. Any idea as to how L&D profs can show 5 live jobs in ACT, for me this looks impossible.
Hope those who got through SS for ACT throw some light, any techniques that can be used is appreciated. Else the only option is to wait until 01jul15![/QUOTE]

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Submitted on : 21Apr, Lodged status: 23 Apr,


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Happy to see at least one thread that is of Training and Development. Else reading through so many threads, i started feeling only engineers go to Australia. Non-IT people do not try to go to Australia and pursue their dreams.

Just to share with you, i am a training professional based in Mumbai, applied for state sponsorship of SA, waiting for the result.

Dreaming to get a good quality life and hence pursuing the visa for Australia.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello Padmakar, nice to see your message, which area of L&D are you into?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

[Looks like we are going to have a lot of T&D ppl in SA  I got my visa last year and looking at moving in 2016.

QUOTE="sairavi;4776818"]Hello Padmakar, nice to see your message, which area of L&D are you into?[/QUOTE]

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Its good to see some post in Learning & Development Thread . I still remember when this thread was started it was me and Sairavi discussing the scope for training professional in Aussies.

Cheers


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Sairavi, My core area of expertise is Sales Training and Leadership Development, and then as required by companies from T&D professionals, i can do everything in the field of training. 

Yes Earldo, there would be many of us, in the current round of nominations of SA, as per the forum data i can see 7 of us attempting, 5 have already got SS, 2 of us are waiting. When is each one deciding to travel is one's choice, as you have chose to go to Australia only in 2016. 

Cheers


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah Praks, do be in touch after reaching canberra. it will be interesting to see how our role shapes up in Oz. You are our torch bearer


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi LD professionals, do you have any updates? How far have you gone in your visa applications? Please share. I am starting the process now and would be good to hear something from you. Thanks.

indeinde


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Sairavi, My core area of expertise is Sales Training and Leadership Development, and then as required by companies from T&D professionals, i can do everything in the field of training.
> 
> Yes Earldo, there would be many of us, in the current round of nominations of SA, as per the forum data i can see 7 of us attempting, 5 have already got SS, 2 of us are waiting. When is each one deciding to travel is one's choice, as you have chose to go to Australia only in 2016.
> 
> Cheers


Hahaha.... please keep some jobs for me when I get there.

I visited Australia and Adelaide in particular in April this year, its a nice city, not too crowded, if you are coming from Bangalore/ Mumbai or Delhi it could make you feel like you are in a small town.

A tip for all L&D professionals, you need to have the "Cert IV in Training & Work Place Assessment" for any L&D job in Australia, the course can be done online, please equip yourselves before you get there so you are better prepared.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

indeinde said:


> Hi LD professionals, do you have any updates? How far have you gone in your visa applications? Please share. I am starting the process now and would be good to hear something from you. Thanks.
> 
> indeinde


Hi,

AFAIK SA is in Special Conditions and ACT is Closed, so have to wait till next year or as and when they open again.

I am processing it for a friend to save him the consultant fees, so I keep doing so research to see where its available, he is stuck with Vetassess Positive but no states to apply to.

Earl


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

sairavi said:


> Yeah Praks, do be in touch after reaching canberra. it will be interesting to see how our role shapes up in Oz. You are our torch bearer


Hi Sairavi, Praks,

Can you pls share under which category you have applied for? The Training & Development Professional category seems to have closed now. I am an Instructional Designer and I am thinking of applying under ICT Trainer (South Australia). Any thoughts are most welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Earldo,
Surely will try to keep a few job options for you when you come in, in fact our experience may help you a bit.
As far as the Certificate IV you mentioned, i also wanted to discuss on that matter, was just waiting for my invite. Now that you have started the topic, can we have people talking about it a bit.
As per my research the course can be done online or face-to-face (once you are in Australia). There are tons of companies who offer this course and the cost difference is too much, some quoted 600 and some 2000. 
So i have two questions:
1. What is better online or classroom?
My take on this topic is to go for classroom, as that will give us an opportunity to interact with local people there and learn from a local teacher, hence the learning of the industry will be better. Online learning will be just a tick mark activity. Also in any case we will be sitting idle in first few weeks, and the classroom training is not for months, it's just a month long or so. Please disagree to me, so that i learn more.
2. If going for online, which one is better?
I found a course conducted by SEEK, but at the same time there are many more, so which one is good. The SEEK one is costliest.

Will look forward for some discussion on this topic. Thanks


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

indeinde said:


> Hi Sairavi, Praks,
> 
> Can you pls share under which category you have applied for? The Training & Development Professional category seems to have closed now. I am an Instructional Designer and I am thinking of applying under ICT Trainer (South Australia). Any thoughts are most welcome. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

L&D is closed as of now for all states, however i remember a post in different thread that ACT may open state nomination by Feb 2015.

I already got my PR and its ACT nominated.

Cheers


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Earldo,
> Surely will try to keep a few job options for you when you come in, in fact our experience may help you a bit.
> As far as the Certificate IV you mentioned, i also wanted to discuss on that matter, was just waiting for my invite. Now that you have started the topic, can we have people talking about it a bit.
> As per my research the course can be done online or face-to-face (once you are in Australia). There are tons of companies who offer this course and the cost difference is too much, some quoted 600 and some 2000.
> ...


Hi All,

As padmakarrao said, we need to kick start from now onwards what EARL has said.
I am just collecting all the documents to lodge the visa, once it is done will heck for further options on the courses and let you know.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Earldo,
> Surely will try to keep a few job options for you when you come in, in fact our experience may help you a bit.
> As far as the Certificate IV you mentioned, i also wanted to discuss on that matter, was just waiting for my invite. Now that you have started the topic, can we have people talking about it a bit.
> As per my research the course can be done online or face-to-face (once you are in Australia). There are tons of companies who offer this course and the cost difference is too much, some quoted 600 and some 2000.
> ...


I dont completely disagree with you Padamkarrao, but do you think you will learn something that you do not know by attending a classroom session? If you are in the field of T&D for sometime you should be fairly equipped, the certificate IMHO is like you said a tick in the box, the interactions in the classroom though will be helpful.

But going on tight budgets till we find work and putting a large portion of time and resources into a classroom training does not sound appealing to me, and that's just me.

If all of you inbox me your mail ID's I can send you a document from one of the providers that I got just yesterday.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

earldro said:


> I dont completely disagree with you Padamkarrao, but do you think you will learn something that you do not know by attending a classroom session? If you are in the field of T&D for sometime you should be fairly equipped, the certificate IMHO is like you said a tick in the box, the interactions in the classroom though will be helpful.
> 
> But going on tight budgets till we find work and putting a large portion of time and resources into a classroom training does not sound appealing to me, and that's just me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Earl! Just sent you a PM.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Praks said:


> Hi,
> 
> L&D is closed as of now for all states, however i remember a post in different thread that ACT may open state nomination by Feb 2015.
> 
> ...


------------

Thanks so much for the reply. As I am just starting the process, keen to know, if anyone has applied for ICT Trainer. 

Did you go through any agent?

What is your perspective about job opps in Aus for L&D folks? As far as I saw in South Australia, there are not that many. So a little worried about the market too. Insights please?

Thanks again.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

indeinde said:


> ------------
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply. As I am just starting the process, keen to know, if anyone has applied for ICT Trainer.
> 
> ...


Stay positive mate... we work in a field where you don't necessarily need to have a job in a company, you can freelance, based on some interactions with L&D professionals from Australia, many companies do not have an L&D team, however they outsource training to an RTO (Registered Training Organization), so if you register yourself with an RTO they will keep you busy based on requirements which can be anywhere across the country.

Earl


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

earldro said:


> Stay positive mate... we work in a field where you don't necessarily need to have a job in a company, you can freelance, based on some interactions with L&D professionals from Australia, many companies do not have an L&D team, however they outsource training to an RTO (Registered Training Organization), so if you register yourself with an RTO they will keep you busy based on requirements which can be anywhere across the country.
> 
> Earl


Thanks Earl for that positive note! Would you mind sending your Email ID to this ID please? Have some specific questions. Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey everyone! Another L&D prof! Padmakkarrao, thanks for telling me about this thread.


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

earldro said:


> I dont completely disagree with you Padamkarrao, but do you think you will learn something that you do not know by attending a classroom session? If you are in the field of T&D for sometime you should be fairly equipped, the certificate IMHO is like you said a tick in the box, the interactions in the classroom though will be helpful.
> 
> But going on tight budgets till we find work and putting a large portion of time and resources into a classroom training does not sound appealing to me, and that's just me.
> 
> ...


Hey Earl, I'd like that document. I'm sending you a PM with my email id. Cheers!


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

earldro said:


> Hahaha.... please keep some jobs for me when I get there.
> 
> I visited Australia and Adelaide in particular in April this year, its a nice city, not too crowded, if you are coming from Bangalore/ Mumbai or Delhi it could make you feel like you are in a small town.
> 
> ...


Hey Earl,

I don't see this Cert listed as desired or mandatory on many L&D jobs. Can you share more on this?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi powergirl, this is a very important certification out there. Though it seems like an entry level program, but covers some good topics which might help us perform better. In fact in many job postings you will see this certification as mandatory or desirable. It is a short course, can be completed easily. Have you received the mail from earl? If not pm me, i will share the document with you, it is a nice document which will clarify some of your doubts.


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi powergirl, this is a very important certification out there. Though it seems like an entry level program, but covers some good topics which might help us perform better. In fact in many job postings you will see this certification as mandatory or desirable. It is a short course, can be completed easily. Have you received the mail from earl? If not pm me, i will share the document with you, it is a nice document which will clarify some of your doubts.


Hmm.. thanks for the info. Yeah earl sent it to me amd ur right it does seem entry level but I guess what has to be done has to be done


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi folks,

Can you please advise if you had any Training / Learning certifications that you showed for your skills assessment? I am applying for ICT Trainer (SA SS) and not sure if that a requirement. Please advise.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

indeinde said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can you please advise if you had any Training / Learning certifications that you showed for your skills assessment? I am applying for ICT Trainer (SA SS) and not sure if that a requirement. Please advise.


No Training Certifications are a requirement for Skills Assessment or for applying for SA State Sponsorship.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hearty Congratulations Nishbar, when are you planning your visit, do keep us posted.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh yes, its a great news to see a fresh grant for t and d professional. Looking forward for all of us getting a grant. And be in adelaide at the earliest.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Any more grants for T&D?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

I saw one of the chinese friend maomao got the grant. No other training person has got it after that. We are still waiting.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> I saw one of the chinese friend maomao got the grant. No other training person has got it after that. We are still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


What are your timelines padmakarrao?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Earl..I applied on 23rd aug. What about you?


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Powergirl said:


> Earl..I applied on 23rd aug. What about you?


I already have my visa, got it last year in September.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Powergirl said:


> Earl..I applied on 23rd aug. What about you?


Earl i had applied on 27th August, and waiting for the grant. 

Powergirl, Earl already has the grant. He is planning to stock up a pile of money before he moves to Oz. If I am not wrong he is Dubai right now earning, tax free income.


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

earldro said:


> I already have my visa, got it last year in September.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Oh yes! I couldn't see the timeline on my phone


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Earl i had applied on 27th August, and waiting for the grant.
> 
> Powergirl, Earl already has the grant. He is planning to stock up a pile of money before he moves to Oz. If I am not wrong he is Dubai right now earning, tax free income.


Lol.. hopefully have enough before I go.. Wat are everyone else's plans? To live in Adelaide you need at least $2.2k and have enough for atleast 6 months.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

earldro said:


> Lol.. hopefully have enough before I go.. Wat are everyone else's plans? To live in Adelaide you need at least $2.2k and have enough for atleast 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


2.2K AU$ for one person/month?

I agree to have money for at least 6 months, will help us not being desperate and bend for getting any jobs. 

If al goes well, i plan to move in first week of April with my family.


----------



## albat (Sep 11, 2014)

This is so much important Forum to know about many countries in this world. Learning is the best tool for our daily life. And we become professional after proper learning.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> 2.2K AU$ for one person/month?
> 
> I agree to have money for at least 6 months, will help us not being desperate and bend for getting any jobs.
> 
> If al goes well, i plan to move in first week of April with my family.


2.2k per month for a family of 3, and I disagree on your statement about being desperate, please be desperate, and take any job that you get, it gives you the invaluable local work exp, also don't be too comfortable with your bank balance, start bringing in dollars from work rather than eat into your savings, there is dignity of labour and minimum wage, so work for anything to begin with.

IMHO,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone, i just found about this forum and i think all of your inputs are very helpful.
ACT 190 223311; IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.0, S 7.5, W 7.0,O 8; vetassess 18/10/13;SS app 1st july 2014; Visa lodge 8/8/14, EOI points 70

Guys its been two months since i lodged my visa and there hasn't been any update, even a co hasn't been assigned and i m beginning to freak out. I have provided my details and any insight will be helpful.

My agent says that there is a very high chance of me getting a direct grant but i aint very sure about that.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> Hello Everyone, i just found about this forum and i think all of your inputs are very helpful.
> ACT 190 223311; IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.0, S 7.5, W 7.0,O 8; vetassess 18/10/13;SS app 1st july 2014; Visa lodge 8/8/14, EOI points 70
> 
> Guys its been two months since i lodged my visa and there hasn't been any update, even a co hasn't been assigned and i m beginning to freak out. I have provided my details and any insight will be helpful.
> ...


Hi Arjun, good to see one more training professional. Don't worry, your agent is right, you may be near to get a direct grant. If you look at the excel of grants, most people get it in average 3 months time. Though for last few months DIBP has been super active and are giving grants in 2 months.

Your's would be just round the corner. And if you are not able to take the pressure, i suggest call up DIBP tomorrow early morning around 4.30 am IST. Tell them you just wanted to check if your medical reports are uploaded and blah blah, as if you were to directly ask about the grant, they mostly refuse to answer. Just keep your TRN handy to talk to them.

I hope you have the number +61731367000

And in case you have already called them very recently, just chill, you would soon get the grant. Last few months that i have spent on Expat forum, i have rarely seen anyone rejected.

Cheers.


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

But i still haven't received any news about a CO being assigned to the case, forgive me if i sound stupid but i m really throwing a hail marry here


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

But it really felt good to get some insight atleast


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Also would it adversely affect my file if i just up and call them, I really dun wanna take any chances.


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Can you please tell where can i find this excel of grants


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

earldro said:


> 2.2k per month for a family of 3, and I disagree on your statement about being desperate, please be desperate, and take any job that you get, it gives you the invaluable local work exp, also don't be too comfortable with your bank balance, start bringing in dollars from work rather than eat into your savings, there is dignity of labour and minimum wage, so work for anything to begin with.
> 
> IMHO,
> 
> ...


I agree and understand from where you are coming. Bank balances to get eroded will not take long time in the expensive Oz.

But at the same time, i still strongly feel i would personally not go for any job in first 3 months, i will give time to get a job in my field. To me local experience which is completely unrelated to my profession does not count as local experience. I understand the pressure of reducing dollars, but during that time picking up some courses and meeting some local people of your industry would be my way of getting local experience.

You may disagree to my approach, but this is what i intend to do at the start, else if nothing works, yes then to take care of my family i may accept any job coming my way. 

Padmakar


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

hey guys... i hope all r doing fine. I wanted to know what is a direct grant actually, i keep on hearing about it and have many doubts. I mean is it getting your visa without inquiry??? I would really appreciate help here


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey L&D folks! I got a direct grant yesterday...Less than 2 months!


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> hey guys... i hope all r doing fine. I wanted to know what is a direct grant actually, i keep on hearing about it and have many doubts. I mean is it getting your visa without inquiry??? I would really appreciate help here


Yes it means that the CO does not ask for anything further and boom ...one day you get the grant notice.. I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow congratulations!!!! I am getting more and more anxious by the day especially after looking at the time lines. In my case, i dun even have a CO assigned yet


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> Wow congratulations!!!! I am getting more and more anxious by the day especially after looking at the time lines. In my case, i dun even have a CO assigned yet


Thanks! When did you apply?


----------



## Powergirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> Can you please tell where can i find this excel of grants



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

I lodged my visa on 8th august 2014


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Arjun, was it for Learning and Development? Which state nomination?


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup I have a state sponsorship from ACT


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey guys just got a CO assigned to my case today....


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> Hey guys just got a CO assigned to my case today....


Hey congrats Arjun. What papers have been asked? When did u lodge ur application?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thnks, they have just asked for medical and pcc. I lodged my file on 8th august. BTW i saw that people have also mentioned the team assigned to them in the spreadsheet powergirl provided; i have been assigned to Adelaide team 2. what i wondering is tht does it make a difference??


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> Thnks, they have just asked for medical and pcc. I lodged my file on 8th august. BTW i saw that people have also mentioned the team assigned to them in the spreadsheet powergirl provided; i have been assigned to Adelaide team 2. what i wondering is tht does it make a difference??


Oh Ok, so i hope you would get those done quick. The team name makes no difference, people just ask for it, as it helps them to make some guesses of how fast the file would go etc. Though all of it are guesses, as it is very difficult to predict any pattern of DIBP.


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hearty Congrats to another L&D professional, celebrations to Padmakar raogaru


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

sairavi said:


> Hearty Congrats to another L&D professional, celebrations to Padmakar raogaru


Hey Thanks Sairavi. Yes i received my grant just today. All set to explore the world of training and development in Oz.

Sai are you in Oz already, what's your status?


----------



## Nitpriya2409 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Friends, This is Nitin from New Delhi. 
Request if any one can help with my query. 
Just wanted to know as to when can we expect the ANZSCO Code 223311 to open up.
1. IELTS Score is 7.5 overall
2. VETASSESS Assessment is positive. 
3. EOI Registration is also completed.

The entire process is done w/o taking the services of an Immigration Consultant. However, recently paid 40k to one consultant for the final steps. i.e., post EOI process.

Will really appreciate your support in this regard.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Nitpriya2409 said:


> Hi Friends, This is Nitin from New Delhi.
> Request if any one can help with my query.
> Just wanted to know as to when can we expect the ANZSCO Code 223311 to open up.
> 1. IELTS Score is 7.5 overall
> ...


Why you paid 40k to agent when training and development professionsls (223311) are not open in any state. it might open up in july 2015 in South Australia list but nothing can be said with surety.


----------



## Nitpriya2409 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Danav for the prompt revert.. Was told that this might get open up in the month of January 2015 and it gets filled up quickly. Hence took their services...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Nitpriya2409 said:


> Thanks Danav for the prompt revert.. Was told that this might get open up in the month of January 2015 and it gets filled up quickly. Hence took their services...


I can understand that. that's how agents get their business. i hope it opens up asap. best of luck


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Nitin, feeling sad for you that you did such a long process successfully without any agent and took their service when it was least needed.
Last year training and development opened in July and only in SA. It did close down quick but not like other occupations, it was open for almost 9 days.
If you have not paid your agent yet, do not pay him rest, as after this he can do very less for you. Expat forum can take you through.

In fact when the occupation opens, it opens as per the Australian time, which is early hours of India and believe me no agent is ion office to do your work. You will have to keep an eye on all state lists and fill it at the odd hours if need be. 

Keep an eye on all the state lists, you never know which opens when. Though we did not see many lists getting refreshed in between.

Best wishes.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks Earl! Just sent you a PM.


hi all,

Was just trying to get some info specific to training & development professional that Iam applying under. Glad to get so much info. Yes iam a bit nervous on the occupation being closed for now. Completed IETLS & got positive result for IELTS. My agent's now waiting to file for EOI, but not until the list opens. SO fingers crossed !


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

ranjeetaiyengar said:


> hi all,
> 
> Was just trying to get some info specific to training & development professional that Iam applying under. Glad to get so much info. Yes iam a bit nervous on the occupation being closed for now. Completed IETLS & got positive result for IELTS. My agent's now waiting to file for EOI, but not until the list opens. SO fingers crossed !


Hi Ranjeeta,

You can get your agent to complete the EOI so that its one less thing to do as and when the list opens, it can save valuable time. The last time the list opened for SA it closed within 11 days, every minute counts, no harm in doing your EOI earlier.

Rgds,

Earl


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks much Earl ! Yes my agent has already got the draft okayed by me & should be doing it closer to date.

For now Iam hoping the sponsorship opens up real quick !


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

ranjeetaiyengar said:


> Thanks much Earl ! Yes my agent has already got the draft okayed by me & should be doing it closer to date.
> 
> For now Iam hoping the sponsorship opens up real quick !


Hi,

In fact you should ask him to keep two EOI's ready, as for SA, they do not accept an EOI where location preferred is written as any. It has to be SA only.

So one EOI for SA and the other for all other states.

Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> In fact you should ask him to keep two EOI's ready, as for SA, they do not accept an EOI where location preferred is written as any. It has to be SA only.
> 
> ...


Hi Padmakar,

I don't think you can have 2 EOIs, the EOI can be edited to SA when applying for the state sponsorship.

Rgds,

Earl


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

earldro said:


> Hi Padmakar,
> 
> I don't think you can have 2 EOIs, the EOI can be edited to SA when applying for the state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,

You can have two or even more EOI. I personally had one made by my agent. But when i asked him for SA, he said he will charge me 5000 more, so i lodged an EOI myself, free of cost for SA. 

Regards


----------



## Arjun04 (Oct 13, 2014)

hey everyone, i received a direct grant on 1st. Right now i m in Australia, sorry i had to leave on 25th so was extremely busy thats y dint update the status earlier


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Arjun04 said:


> hey everyone, i received a direct grant on 1st. Right now i m in Australia, sorry i had to leave on 25th so was extremely busy thats y dint update the status earlier


Congratulations Arjun... Tell us about your journey.

Rgds,

Earl


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Arjun04 said:


> hey everyone, i received a direct grant on 1st. Right now i m in Australia, sorry i had to leave on 25th so was extremely busy thats y dint update the status earlier


Congrats Arjun, where in Australia have you gone?

Keep us posted with your experience in Oz.

Best wishes


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

You have any info on when state occupation list for L&D opens.? 

Appreciate your reply

Cheers


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Praks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You have any info on when state occupation list for L&D opens.?
> 
> ...


The list usually opens only in July.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

I had read on a website fot canberra that requirementa for closed occupations will be assessed in February. So may be we can expect an update then. Else July


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear All,

went through the thread, Wanted to know which agency is prividng the cheapest certification Certificate IV in Training and Assessment. Also what are the timelines.

Am planning to move in september.

Regards

Vijay


----------



## dazzler (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Earl,

Please help with some info on how can one do certificate IV training and assessment online . 

which are the best institutes from where i can pursue the same .
Kindly assist


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

dazzler said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> Please help with some info on how can one do certificate IV training and assessment online .
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I am still to do the course myself, since the course is a govt course it shouldn't be a problem where u do it from, I just googled and found a few place that offer the course, I think just read up about the Institute and get them to send you some information. 

Rgds, 

Earl


----------



## dazzler (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Earl..


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

dazzler said:


> Thanks Earl..


Anyone who's done the Cert IV as yet? Would like to hear of your experiences.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

earldro said:


> Anyone who's done the Cert IV as yet? Would like to hear of your experiences.


Hi, i know of a friend who completed her cert IV before leaving india. She said the content and approach to training in Oz is very interesting and different. She clearly said that without going through the same, we might not relate to training world there. She did an online course. Also some of the other friends who reached there are saying without it no one even looks at your application.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, i know of a friend who completed her cert IV before leaving india. She said the content and approach to training in Oz is very interesting and different. She clearly said that without going through the same, we might not relate to training world there. She did an online course. Also some of the other friends who reached there are saying without it no one even looks at your application.


I'm looking at doing the online course too.. I am CPLP certified from ATD, USA.. It is possible to get some exemptions of modules as Recognition of Prior Learning.


----------



## PercyHe (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I want to start my application for Vetasses but I have some doubts to use an agent or doing by myself. I am also a training professional with a bachelor degree in business administration + MBA from my country, with 9 years of experience in Training departments. My intention is to be prepared by July 2016. 

Does anyone has some time to clarify my doubts? Because I have met 3 agents but I am not totally convinced with all their arguments.

Now I am living in Adelaide since last year (student) with my wife and one kid.


----------



## nivarthiAkhila (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi. Can someone throw some light on the current status of 223311? Also how much does a cert IV cost? Who offers it online?


----------



## Yogesh Kumar (Sep 24, 2018)

Under which Visa Type does the 223311- L&D fall?


----------



## jenn_rc (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi. I know this is an old thread but I just came across it just now. Anybody who have received an invite for this code in the recent months/years?


----------

